# Liq. Iodine wdabber



## passthebottle (Mar 3, 2008)

Find these in 2030's dumps but forgot about the glass dabbers until I found one with a rubber cork with glass dabber attached.


----------



## jesster64 (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice poisons.


----------



## passthebottle (Mar 18, 2008)

_Thanks Jesster, good to hear from you._


----------



## diggincajun (Jul 31, 2008)

When I was a kid my mom would use some of this stuff it was called Macureacome and it burned like crazy. I have this one with label and stopper with tube. Thanks for posting....


----------

